# 14 ft Smokercraft v-hull Project (COMPLETED-TONS OF PICS!)



## Bsmith3244 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have grown up with bass fishing and came across this website and found that people end up modifying their boats to bass boats and being a construction guy, I wanted in. I finally bought my first boat, after long hard searching on Craigslist. 

1997 14' Smokercraft 
1995 triumph trailer
1995 15 hp force 2 stroke motor
46 lbs. thrust motorguide bow mounted motor
24 lbs. thrust minn Kota trolling motor
4 life vests
2 oars
6 gallon gas tank
_____________________
Bought for:$1500

Check out my first boat! Let me know what you think!


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Jan 29, 2013)

With this boat I would like to build a deck in the front by the trolling motor. Then drop down to the boat floor and create another short deck then back up by seat level for the rear deck. I would also like to have 8"-12" X 7'-8' rod lockers down the sides. 

Lets hear your input!

My sketches will be posted...


----------



## JRyno10 (Jan 29, 2013)

That sounds pretty good to me, I'll be watching this build to see how it turns out. Will your front deck go from the bow to the front or middle bench?


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Jan 29, 2013)

I was considering removing all benches and coming from the bow back maybe 12" or so past that front seat


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Jan 29, 2013)

I tried to draw up a quick floor plan so you guys can see my ideas. Also created a quick view with my color scheme ideas.

Love to hear your input!


----------



## kjames (Jan 30, 2013)

Would you have a raised rear seat? Just wondering with a tiller how you would go about the rear seat


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes it is going to be a raised seat as well. But I am going to make it, so if you want to drive you can just pull the post out and drive back at deck level. That's why the middle deck drops down, that way the driver will have leg room


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 30, 2013)

How wide is the boat? I think I'd go lower on the post for the front deck seat, maybe halfway between the floor and the beam. Not sure where you are, but if you can find some water, throw a piece of ply across the bow beam and stand on it, you may decide on the lower front deck. Love the open layout, you won't miss the middle seat.


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, sorry about the drawings it is only Microsoft paint. Haha. The deck will be at about bench seat height. So about 6"-8" below the gunnels.


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Ictalurus said:


> How wide is the boat? I think I'd go lower on the post for the front deck seat, maybe halfway between the floor and the beam. Not sure where you are, but if you can find some water, throw a piece of ply across the bow beam and stand on it, you may decide on the lower front deck. Love the open layout, you won't miss the middle seat.



I agree with Ictalurus. I had a Sea Nymph 146FM SC with a high cast deck and it was tippy. You might consider a lay out something like this picture, which is also a 14' Sea Nymph.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the input. The boat is 59" wide

This it would be too high?


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 1, 2013)

I think you'd be fine going on top of the seats as you described, the top of the beam would be too high IMO. Deck height is always tricky, mainly due in part to our individual fishing style. I like to stand and fish and also take my 2 year old out, so I like lower decks. Best advice, if you can, take some plywood out and stand on it to see where you are most comfortable. Beautiful boat by the way, I'm sure you'll have a blast working on it.


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks! Ya it's going to be a fun little project. And even more fun this summer/spring!


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Mar 8, 2013)

Spring is coming. Got my battery. Box. 8 gauge wires. Poles all ready to go! Lets build!


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Mar 12, 2013)

Today I took out te old carpeting that was on the benches the previous owner installed. I also took some measurements and tried sketching a floor plan idea.


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Mar 23, 2013)

I also took off the old transom and made up another one. It is drying down stairs, will post pics when it is done!


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Mar 25, 2013)

Got my boat all ready to go out to the lake. I want to check the stability of it and see if my plan will work. Wish me luck!


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have the paint all done, seats cut out. And I started framing. The weather is still a little chilly in MA but I painted it in a heated garage. Let me know what you think!


----------



## ChitownBasser (Apr 5, 2013)

Look forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally got the boat primed and painted!


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

The paint is drying. I used rustoleum rattle cans. Came out really nice!


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

Here is the paint after it has been dried


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

I cut out the two front bench seats and began framing off the bottom of the boat. I am trying to make a lower profile deck to help with stability.


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

I began re-structuring the boat for stability. After removing the middle and rear benches, it stability of the boat did worry me some. Became much less structurally sound. So I ran a 2x4 down the side, and tied them into the pre-existing brackets that held the benches. I then screwed the back of the 2x4 into the read bench seat which created a much more rigid and stable boat. I also traced out my bow deck so I can mount my bow mounted trolling motor up there. Up there is THE only place where I screwed into the boat but it is above the water line and I did not screw all the way through the void in the rim but just through the first layer so the screws would catch.


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

I finally finished the deck flooring, I had my dad help me so we could fit a whole 8' sheet of plywood in. I then coated all the lumber with Hellsman Spar Urethane to make it water resistant. I also mocked up where I wanted my seat bases to be, and to make sure to properly plan for them with the right framing.


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

I began carpeting all the plywood after the Spar Urethane fully dried.


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

Here will be the mounting deck for the bow mounted trolling motor.


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

Carpeting came out pretty well. I am happy with how it looks for the most part.


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

I drilled a hole in the deck for the seat bases and installed the fishing seats that I got from Bass Pro.


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

Next I bought the battery and did the wiring for it, went from the trolling motor outlet to the 50 amp breaker, to the battery. Then I mounted my trolling motor bracket and Hull numbers!! Finishing touches! Hard work pays off!!!


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

starboard and port side view of the finished product!


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice and simple....I like it! =D>


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

A lot of time, hard work, and cash. But totally worth it. I am really looking forward to using it all summer long!

Here are some pictures of both motors on the water and a good side by side comparison picture of my transformation.


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

thewalleyehunter said:


> Nice and simple....I like it! =D>



Ya I wanted to do a bit more with storage and such, but after thinking it over. I don't take a lot with me in the first place, so I just felt this was the best path.


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 10, 2013)

good looking boat!


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 10, 2013)

jvanhees said:


> good looking boat!




Thank You!!! Well worth the time and effort put into it. It has been a lot of fun thus far. Just need water temps. to raise a little bit and maybe we can actually catch some fish! [-o<


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 11, 2013)

The previous owner saw the boat, asked if he could buy it back! hahaha!!! :LOL2: 

I said no way!!! [-X


----------



## muffin (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow you did a mighty fine job


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you muffin!!! I am happy with it!!


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Apr 12, 2013)

Good build and looks great! =D>


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks! Your build seems to be going well yourself


----------



## bakerboys (Apr 13, 2013)

I have 14 ft star craft as well how much could you tell with the extra weight is it stable or tipsy what size engine i wa.t to do same but worried about being tipsy how did you exactly brace floor thanks


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 13, 2013)

nice job...im just curious, how much weight did you end up adding to the boat?


----------



## bakerboys (Apr 13, 2013)

I want to put a floor in my starcraft it is a vhull about 5 ft wide at back has a little slope in floor with ribs what is best way to add a floor thanks


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 13, 2013)

I had 52" in the very back of the boat and a 59" beam. The stability was kinda a issue before hand but that is why I created the floor so low. I used 2x4s and cut them to length and at a 45* angle and adhered them to the bottom of the boat with loctite polyurethane adhesive. No screws are in through the hull of this boat what so ever! Me and my buddy went out on it before I did the mod, and he was nervous about the stability and such. After him and I went back out and the stability is great. Actually better than before. It feels more rigid and mich sturdier. U can stand and fish or
Sit. Came out great.


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 13, 2013)

I would be surprised if I added more than 125lbs with battery lumber carpet


----------



## Andyg (Apr 14, 2013)

=D> Super clean build. I love the paint colors you chose also. Well done!


----------



## bakerboys (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok so did you run your support on top of ribs


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks!!

Ya I ran them snug up against the ribs to the right.


----------



## Bsmith3244 (Apr 15, 2013)

Then I used the loctite polyurethane glue to adhere them to the boat


----------



## Bsmith3244 (May 1, 2013)

I got stopped by an environmental police officer today. He asked for my license and then immediately starting asking questions about the boat and how I build it. Saying how it was such a nice rig, great work, looks really good you did a great job. Then we just talked about bass fishing and just shoot the sh*t.


----------

